
Hackers use Google Analytics to steal credit cards, bypass CSP - twapi
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/hackers-use-google-analytics-to-steal-credit-cards-bypass-csp/
======
0xdeadb00f
> As Sansec also discovered, if the compromised online store's customers would
> open their browsers' Developer Tools, they'd get flagged and the skimmer
> would automatically disable.

That's kind of cool. I'm not up to date in this scene. Is this a common
tactic? Seems smart.

